# Why are you growing your hair long?



## tthreat08 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I went to see Tyler Perry's movie this weekend, and really admired Tasha's hair (just like everybody else right?).  I have had a bob in the past and feel it actually suited me well.  So it made me ask myself, why am I growing my hair out anyway?  For me, I think it's the challenge of seeing how long it can get, as well I like long hair....but I've been know to chop it all off and keep it moving.  What about you?  Why are you growing your hair out?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a good question. My original intent was b/c there were a variety of styles I wanted to do that you needed long hair for. Now, I just want healthy hair!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair.  Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair.   Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think long hair on a Black women is exotic, because you dont see it very often , so this is my reason.  Not to mention I love long hair period


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 16, 2007)

because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 16, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...*it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair*. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 
Ditto- It fits my personal style at this point in life.


----------



## lisana (Oct 16, 2007)

I look good with all hair lengths  I've had all lengths but have had below shoulders without the help of a weave. I want it to be long and all mine. Also, my hair is easier to style the longer it gets.


----------



## Anancy (Oct 16, 2007)

For me i think its the challenge, i used to have APL hair but i nver paid much attention to it.

Now i want to see if i can grow it back but healthier and maybe longer.


----------



## tthreat08 (Oct 16, 2007)

lisana said:


> *I look good with all hair lengths*  I've had all lengths but have had below shoulders without the help of a weave. I want it to be long and all mine. Also, my hair is easier to style the longer it gets.



Girl, I heard that!  Me too!  that's one thing we have going is style.  Black women just have this natural charisma and style....well you know most of us do...there are those few though.


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 16, 2007)

I  think long heathty hair is gorgeious. I have always keep my hair medium length layered.  Also want to see how long hair will grow without scissor happy stylist.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 16, 2007)

Vanity.


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a personal challenge to grow my hair past BSL, to prove to myself that my hair can grow that long. My goal is MBL and I'm not stopping til I get there. I also think I look better with long hair and I'd prefer if that hair were my own.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had long hair and short hair and long hair just looks better on me.  I can take better care of it, and it just adds that certain something to my looks. I can't wait to grow it all back!


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 16, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Vanity.


 

There it is! Plain and simple.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 16, 2007)

Let's face it, men LOVE   long hair and even though I'm married, I like the attention I get from men staring at it , knowing they cant touch it or me.


----------



## sareca (Oct 16, 2007)

The first three all apply.  I originally started because I look best with long hair. I didn't realize how challenging it would or how much I loved long hair until I got here.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think that my chubby, round face looks much better with long hair.  I've had my had cut into a short, chin-length bob a few times due to relaxer damage, and I never liked the way I looked.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Several reasons: 1) I love long HEALTHY hair even on guys who have the face for it because a head full of gorgeous hair signifies health.

2)  I have very voluminous hair that looks better and better the longer it gets, and compliments my face more.

3)  To prove to my Boricua mom that my type of hair can be waist length too!


----------



## SpyCats (Oct 16, 2007)

When I would see women with healthy long hair, to me that was shoulder length and beyond, I would just oggle. I never thought in a million years that I could/would grow my hair to the length it is now. So, I basically want to see how long I can grow my hair, although I am shooting for midback.


----------



## Harina (Oct 16, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 
thank you! this is it exactly. i have been wearing my hair in braids and twists for the past year. when graduation comes around, 2010, my hair is going to be gawgeous. it's already creeping towards apl.


----------



## missty1029 (Oct 16, 2007)

DozenRoses99 said:


> I think that *my chubby, round face looks much better with long hair.* I've had my had cut into a short, chin-length bob a few times due to relaxer damage, and I never liked the way I looked.


 
ITA!!! for me i got a big ole face and short hair does not work! 
Plus my hair idol right now is Alicia Keys. The wavy long look is marvelous!!!!
Its also a personal challenge because my hair has never gotten past actually where its at now. I would say I am the longest I ever been.


----------



## atemeus_itali (Oct 16, 2007)

in the past i never took care of my hair, but that never stopped me from complaining about how awful my hair was.  i always wanted long hair (and now can achieve it thanks to LHCF) because my mom and her sister had long, gorgeous hair especially when i was a lot younger.  my mom had chemo a few years back and the texture has changed, but she still has beautiful hair.  also, i just think long hair is beautiful and has so many options.  oh and growing healthy hair is most certainly a challenge for me!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 16, 2007)

long hair is sexy   oohlala


----------



## camibella (Oct 16, 2007)

I am choosing to grow my hair because I am used to below shoulder length hair. Throughout my military career I totally neglected my hair and between self cuts and lack of maintenance caused it to look dry and brittle. I started growing it out and had to cut it again because I had major split ends and was just not healthy.

So as of earlier this month I am trying to start my journey to healthy hair..my original goal. Can anyone tell me where I can find information on the LHCF Bootcamp requirements and regimen. 

I love long hair and my guy loves it too. He got mad when I cut it and asked me not to cut it again. I told him I just gotta make sure I take care of my hair and he'll have all the hair he wants but its mainly for me.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've never intentionally grown my hair. This is the first time I'm really setting a goal and sticking too it - even if my SO hates the braids I'll be in for the next 6 months.  The only time I had short hair - i.e above ears - was when I BC'd and put it in braids w/o extensions. It grew, but now I want to use all the stuff I've learned here to not only have long hair, but long healthy gleaming hair to be admired by women and men of ALL races. Also -- to swing it in the faces of my haters


----------



## Vinyl (Oct 16, 2007)

Because I'm absolutely in love with healthy long hair, *especially* on men.

Ironically, I've actually never liked having super long hair(going by weaves and braids, here.), and I think I look best with short hair. (My SO disagrees with me, however.) My last two weaves I've completely chopped off to earlength, and absolutely loved it.

I'd never do that with my real hair though. 

I think another part of it is wanting to break the stereotype that black women can't grow their hair long. I think that if most people didn't think this, I would be comfortable with wearing my real hair short. But I want people to know I'm wearing it short because I like it that way, not because I can't grow it out in the first place.


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 16, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 
This is my EXACT same reason for growing my hair long. My father once told me I couldn't grow my hair past shoulder length and I should be BSL by December. TAKE THAT!


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't had long hair since I was 13... 
I always cut it off to a bob
I just wanted to try something new...
have some discipline for once.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Oct 16, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


 
Pretty much!


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I've never intentionally grown my hair. This is the first time I'm really setting a goal and sticking too it - even if my SO hates the braids I'll be in for the next 6 months.  The only time I had short hair - i.e above ears - was when I BC'd and put it in braids w/o extensions. It grew, but now I want to use all the stuff I've learned here to not only have long hair, but long healthy gleaming hair to be admired by women and men of ALL races. Also -- to swing it in the faces of my haters




I love that answer


----------



## ShaniKeys (Oct 16, 2007)

Growing my hair out would be a bonus to having healthy, breakage-free hair, which is my first goal.


----------



## hothair (Oct 16, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Vanity.



Exactly what she said


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 16, 2007)

I love healthy long hair......Vanity.....

The longest my hair has been was SL so MBL would be absolutely wonderful...


----------



## Glib Gurl (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked "I look best with long hair" but I really don't even know if that's true as I've never really had long hair . . . I've made it maybe an inch or two below shoulder length a few times in my life but that's about it . . . but whenever I do wear my hair down I get lots of compliments . . . so yeah, that's my answer.

And yeah, Tasha's hair looked tight in the movie


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 16, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


 
That. 

Basically.


----------



## tatje (Oct 16, 2007)

I am growing my hair because I love long healthy hair and I think it's very me and works well with my personal style. Plus there are more ways to style it and ways to just wake up and go since I can make one nice long ponytail in a second and go.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 16, 2007)

So I won't have to keep buying hair   But no seriously, I just want healthy hair right now. The length will come soon enough.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly.....

I love to see long hair....

I want to grow it to see if I can get it waist length...

I like to wash my hair. Its fun.

And My Boyfriend, big motivating factor. 

He loves long hair. Sooooooo, I guess I can keep the shears away for a while. 

http://www.ayannahbuford.com/HairJourney/index.html


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

itismehmmkay said:


> long hair is sexy  oohlala


 
ITA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


 
Yesss, I was eyeing saddity's(sp) hair on one of the meeting threads.  I would LOVE for my hair to be that long in it's natural state unstretched.  I also think it is very exotic to see black women with long hair.


----------



## candy1214 (Oct 16, 2007)

Quite a few reasons.  I like long hair on me, my man loves long hair and I think it allows for more versatility when it comes to styling.


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Oct 16, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> *So I won't have to keep buying hair *  But no seriously, I just want healthy hair right now. The length will come soon enough.


  LOL!!!Yeah, that's one of my reasons.

 I always had  a bob or a weave style. SL was the longest my hair has ever been. Plus, I want to prove to myself and others that i can grow my hair to BSL. I want to see the look on their faces when I'm finally there!

So, it's for the challenge!


----------



## meaganita (Oct 16, 2007)

I look great with long hair.  Plus I love the look of long (real) hair on a black woman.  So what better black woman to rock it than me?


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 16, 2007)

I'ts become something of a personal challenge to me everytime I compare pics from months ago, I enjoy seeing people's shocked faces when they havent seen me in a while, and I love the feel of it on my back.


----------



## growingbrown (Oct 16, 2007)

My hair has never been this long. I think black women look good with long beautiful long hair. Others underestimate the power of black women hair but we dont!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 16, 2007)

_*More styling options
More versatility 
More fun

Long hair suits me best, the longer the better! *_


----------



## Energee (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted a new look. I had the short Halle cut for so long...decades long and it was old and tired and I just wanted something different before hitting 40....(will be 38 soon)lol. I plan to keep long hair for a while and then cut it off again and go natural with a little white or salt and pepper fro or short cut...not sure yet.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 17, 2007)

I got sick of spending money on weaves! Not to mention, i have to prove a point to my SO.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 17, 2007)

Always loved long hair even at a very young age. Now I have the healthy hair so I am going for the GOLD!!!

I am going to have long long healthy natural hair, grown from my own head, not bought from the store or otherwise!

I want to see more women of color with all natural 4bcdefgh (based on the newest hair scale) that is down their back NOT STRETCHED!  

These sista's are few and far between and I plan on being one of them as folks stare in amazement!  I am ready for the assignment.

Now that would be one interesting purpose in life huh!?  Well I am going for broke!!!  Why not?!

Ya'll keep me in prayer, because this is certainly a challenge!


----------



## MizzBrown (Oct 17, 2007)

Why am i growing my hair long? Even though I just cut it, I like it long enough for my boyfriend to still be able to hold on to it...Men like long hair. PERIOD. They need something to grab on.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 17, 2007)

I voted because i LOVE long hair. Also i look good with long hair. It's a way of life for me!


----------



## tt8 (Oct 17, 2007)

I honestly want a pony tail. Just not any regular pony tail. I want one that looks like fake. You know what I'm talking about?! It's healthy thick and hits right below my shoulder blades! That's what I imagine when I am in the mirror...


----------



## Luvmylife (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a mixture of the first three...I have always loved long hair on others and wanted it for myself. I think I look better with longer hair and the challenge is  interesting since it's something I've never had before.


----------



## reena (Oct 17, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 

wow the whole statement is me. Im trying to get to ap for graduation in June.


----------



## Mortons (Oct 17, 2007)

So I can be lazy and do a wash and go or a braid and it still look nice


----------



## Isis (Oct 17, 2007)

My goal on my journey was always for healthy hair, no matter what the length.  I find I do love the way long hair looks on me plus it's fun to have long hair!  I love it! I also find that black women in particular look exotic with long hair, whether they are young or advanced in years.


----------



## lunabelle (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with Nicole1976, I think it looks exotic on black women because you don't see it that much. Also, personally I feel that I look better with longer hair. Short hair just doesn't become me as much.


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 17, 2007)

MizzBrown said:


> Why am i growing my hair long? Even though I just cut it, I like it long enough for my boyfriend to still be able to hold on to it...Men like long hair. PERIOD. They need something to grab on.


 

Ooooo, I LUV your bob! I had my hair cut like that when I was in high school and I used to get compliments all the time on it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 17, 2007)

I just love long hair, that's all


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 17, 2007)

MizzBrown, that's REAL talk!!  

Have never had long hair, barely had SL hair back in highschool (it sat right on top of my shoulders). Want to see if I can do it, want to see how I look with long hair. Seems to be easier to care for as far as conveinence goes (throw it in a pony, a bun, braidout, etc). 

Health before length tho.


----------



## lovenharmony (Oct 17, 2007)

Since I was young, I wanted long hair...I've always loved it! Plus since it's something that I have always wanted but never obtained, I consider it a challenge and I love challenges!


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2007)

I love long hair.  I have so many styles in mind and can't wait to try them all out. I jump on the wagon because I have never ever had long hair.  My hair at this point is longer then its has ever been. I am loving growing it out - with all the hard work and all that- love it.  looking forward to showing it off to all the people that said it couldn't happen for me.


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 17, 2007)

I am growing my hair longer because long hair helps me to feel sexy, it keeps my ears warm and long hair never goes out of style!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Oct 17, 2007)

I absolutely looooooove looong hair especially on black women. Check the name. I think it is a fetish (without the turn on) more of an obsession. If I see a black woman with long hair, I stare like there is no tomorrow. I'm sure plenty females thought I was gay cuz they look at me like what the **** is she looking at? , but thats not the case! i just loooove their hairrr!!! Besides I had long hair as a child and it broke off due to perms and not taking care of mah braids. But now I got a point to prove.


----------



## ToyToy (Oct 17, 2007)

Because I just love long, healthy hair!!!! I want to have hair right down to the middle of my back!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Oct 17, 2007)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness



BINGO! Long hair is hot and sexy! muah.. Gotta love it! No one can deny that healthy long hair is gorgeous! Plus, it's ultra feminine.

However, I do understand the OP's pt. SOME people look better w/short hair. 
 I don't get what's so great about that Tasha lady's hair though. It looks dry and heavy in my opinion. It looks so average.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Oct 17, 2007)

Because I never had long hair and I'm tired of people thinking that Black Women can't have long hair without it being a fake. I wanna prove a point to myself that I can have long hair too.


----------



## Studio_gal (Oct 17, 2007)

Never had it. Always wanted it. So I'm going for it. I'd be happy with APL in its natural state.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 17, 2007)

I think there is something awesome about having long hair. I really want to see how long my hair will be and look with it being natural. 

Plus, I have a few things to prove to some people.


----------



## tthreat08 (Oct 17, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I've never intentionally grown my hair. This is the first time I'm really setting a goal and sticking too it - even if my SO hates the braids I'll be in for the next 6 months.  The only time I had short hair - i.e above ears - was when I BC'd and put it in braids w/o extensions. It grew, but now I want to use all the stuff I've learned here to not only have long hair, but long healthy gleaming hair to be admired by women and men of ALL races. *Also -- to swing it in the faces of my haters*



I love it!!!


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 18, 2007)

I absolutely love long and healthy hair. It's beautiful like flowers.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm growing my hair out for the challenge. I'd basically like to prove to myself and those around me that most of the myths about black hair is not true! We've just been goin' to hair dressers who don't know how to care for our hair and leave it dried, fried and parted to the side! 

No, you don't have to mixed to have that 'good hair'. Ya feel me?

j


----------



## deejoy (Oct 18, 2007)

I had long hair a few years ago then cut it short. I got bored with a bob so I'm growing it out again.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always admired long hair, and have always had average or short hair. I want it to grow down to its limit.  I want to grow it long because A. people have always told me that i couldn't do it, so i want to prove it to others and myself that it can, and will, be done... B. because I think it'll look beautiful on me (although I think I'm beautiful with short hair also!!!) C. I love long hair, and all the styling options that awaits me, D. I want to make a statement that Black girls can and do have long, home grown, hair. and E-Z is basically... I love long hair!!!


----------



## JensOG (Oct 18, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...*it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair*. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 
Me too!


----------



## darkangel25 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just love long hair and I think that it looks great on me.


----------



## lipyt (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was permed I had long hair.  It was waist length.  I've always loved long hair.  I thing it looks so sexy.  Now I'm natural and I want big long hair.  It's arm pit length now.  When you have long hair you don't have to have bad hair days.  You can just put it up in a bun.  But when it's short there's not much you can do to hide.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2007)

Challenge!  I'm natural now so I want to grow it as long as possible to prove to people that you don't have to subject to certain things to have nice,long,
healthy, natural hair.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 19, 2007)

Because I have wanted longer hair since I was a child. And I am tired of the belief that you have to be mixed or have "good hair" for it to be long.  And I would like to prove to myself that i can accomplish something I really want/ Plus I have a big face an dlonger hair looks better, plus I can do more styles, which mean less time doing my hair in the mornings.


----------



## Sha76 (Oct 19, 2007)

I wanted to grow my hair out because I think I look better with longer hair.. not to mention I would like to prove to family members that our hair can grow to great lengths too. 

My goal is waist length, but I will fine with BSL


----------



## hairIAM (Oct 19, 2007)

tthreat08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went to see Tyler Perry's movie this weekend, and really admired Tasha's hair (just like everybody else right?). I have had a bob in the past and feel it actually suited me well. So it made me ask myself, why am I growing my hair out anyway? For me, I think it's the challenge of seeing how long it can get, as well I like long hair....but I've been know to chop it all off and keep it moving. What about you? Why are you growing your hair out?


 

I admired Tasha's hair also.  It looked so healthy and that jet black color was pretty.  I loved the layers.  I guess I wasn't the only one critiquing hair during the movie.  Why couldn't they do more to Pat's hair (Janet Jackson)


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 19, 2007)

tthreat08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went to see Tyler Perry's movie this weekend, and really admired *Tasha's hair (just like everybody else right?)*.  I have had a bob in the past and feel it actually suited me well.  So it made me ask myself, why am I growing my hair out anyway?  For me, I think it's the challenge of seeing how long it can get, as well I like long hair....but I've been know to chop it all off and keep it moving.  What about you?  Why are you growing your hair out?



I just saw the movie yesterday and yes...her styles makes you wanna chop it all off.  I plan on self-installing a weave and then getting it sut into layers like that this week.  This way I can wear it short until I tired of it


----------



## CotM (Oct 19, 2007)

I think long hair is absolutely gorgeous. Also, I want to prove that people of African descent can grow their hair ridiculously long too!


----------



## shortee (Oct 19, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair. Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair. Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!


 
WOW my words exactly


----------



## tthreat08 (Oct 19, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> I just saw the movie yesterday and yes...her styles makes you wanna chop it all off.  *I plan on self-installing a weave and then getting it sut into layers like that this week.  This way I can wear it short until I tired of it*grin:


 
That's Genius!


----------



## tthreat08 (Oct 19, 2007)

hairIAM said:


> I admired Tasha's hair also.  It looked so healthy and that jet black color was pretty.  I loved the layers.  I guess I wasn't the only one critiquing hair during the movie.  *Why couldn't they do more to Pat's hair* (Janet Jackson)



Okay!  I was thinking THE SAME THING!  I mean it was cool and realistic (I mean half of us are walking around in natural buns right??) But it's the movies!


----------



## Energist (Oct 19, 2007)

I've decided to grow my hair long as a challenge... to prove to myself that I can!  I've already heard something semi negative from my Aunt (I don't think she meant it the way it came out) and off comments like hers just pushes me to want to continue


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish we could have chosen more than one response. 

When i first started my journey, it was become i loved long hair (on other women) and desperately wanted it for myself.... i felt that i would look better with long hair. 

Today it has become more about the challenge than anything. Long hair/short hair.... i look and feel the same, i think. You know, that whole "grass is always greener" thing.  However, I never EVER thought it would be possible for me to have hair longer than APL, so the longer it gets, the more amazed i continue to be as a i reflect back.

I no longer have any ultimate goal.... im just gonna keep on going for as long as i can manage without being annoyed/frustrated with the journey or length. 

So yeah, at this point its become a self-challenge for me.


----------



## nappity (Oct 19, 2007)

Cause I get stops and stare with my Big Ass Fro!!!!


----------



## jtsupanova (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been tryig to grow my hair out for a decent ponytail since 2003. Since that time I have been relaxed bone straight, transitiong, natural, and now texlaxed. If don't get my ponytail in 08 I'm quiting the hair game! I'm determined so I guess its a challenge.


----------



## Swanky (Oct 20, 2007)

Why I'm growing my hair long you ask?
Because I owe it to myself...
Long hair can be wild and yet sexy all at the same time
It beckons!
It bounces!
It turns heads
Express/Rapid styling! 
Flip it, Twirl it 
View it close up without a mirror
Smell its fragrance after it's washed and dried 
Pull it up and away from face and/or neck for varying styles or 
Just let it 'swang' low!
Answer the Is that a Wig or Weave question? And the answer is..
Blowing in the wind
Bury bad hair days
A woman's hair is her beauty
It's my birthright
It's so Me!
and ultimately,
It's one of the thnigs God meant for me
So, can you tell I love growing hair long???


----------



## sexyaqr (Oct 20, 2007)

I just LOVE long hair but also because long hair on a black woman looks beautiful.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 20, 2007)

quote=Swanky;2959397]Why I'm growing my hair long you ask?
Because I owe it to myself...
Long hair can be wild and yet sexy all at the same time
It beckons!
It bounces!
It turns heads
Express/Rapid styling! 
Flip it, Twirl it 
View it close up without a mirror
Smell its fragrance after it's washed and dried 
Pull it up and away from face and/or neck for varying styles or 
Just let it 'swang' low!
Answer the Is that a Wig or Weave question? And the answer is..
Blowing in the wind
Bury bad hair days
A woman's hair is her beauty
It's my birthright
It's so Me!
and ultimately,
It's one of the thnigs God meant for me
So, can you tell I love growing hair long??? [/quote]




gurrrrlllthat was beautiful!  It's the "Pheonominal Woman" for LHCF!


----------



## aloof one (Oct 20, 2007)

the bf wants something to play with  lol

JK, well that plus I hate that awkward length I have between shoulder and APL that leaves some of my hair brushing on my shoulder, and when I tilt my head up my hair still sticks out. I need the thickness and length to just let the stuff hang and go. But yea, the bf really does want more hair


----------



## pistachio (Oct 20, 2007)

I am for all three reasons, but i chose the "I look better with long hair" choice.


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 20, 2007)

I look better with longer hair.


----------



## Kimberly (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't even know anymore...seems like my hair and I have gotten so far off track...the thought of popping one more vite makes me want to gag!...Honestly, I can't even tell that's growing anymore.  

I guess you can tell that I voted I don't know...I really don't.  At this point, I may not be trying to grow it long...just trying to keep it from leaving me.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't join this Forum to grow my hair long. I found it looking for answers to my severe breakage and shedding. My hair was a hot mess!!!  I am here to grow a healthy, shiny head of hair. That's all I want. I have a feeling if I get to BSL, I would want to cut it. I think it would get on my nerves. But, we'll see. Maybe I'll love it.


----------



## Missi (Oct 21, 2007)

*to me its a challenge (& choice): i can easily say: do i wanna wear long sleeves or short sleeves: do i wanna grow my nails long or clip them short....*
*....as for my hair:  i want having my hair short or long a choice: not because i can't have long hair*


----------



## mzcris (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm growing my hair out long so that I can have that long pony tail...and it's a challenge also to see just how long it will grow.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 21, 2007)

1. It's what I'm used to. I don't know anything else. I've always had a decent length of hair, even as a child. 
2. Variety. There is so much more that you can do with long hair. Although, I would cut my hair in the Rihanna style in a second, if I had the nerve.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 21, 2007)

I want long natural hair. I want to rock a two ton bad *** fro!:


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 22, 2007)

_The challenge!_ 


I know once my hair get to MBL or WL I'm going to cut it up in different layers just for the hell of it.


----------



## lowridin76 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm excited to try new hairstyles, and to have a decent looking ponytail!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Oct 22, 2007)

_The challenge. My hair has never had hair longer than APL and I don't want to depend on weave anymore for length. I would prefer to have them for versatility. LHCF has given me the confidence to wear a wig because people just don't know what's cooking under that joint. Some long, thick slap your momma new growth. _


----------



## SandySea (Oct 22, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder the same thing.  I've been on the long hair journey for a long time and I've never reached my goal because I can't stand not having a fresh-cut look for too long.  Like now, my hair is slightly past SL and I am itching to cut it back to my siggy's length soooo bad.  With a fresh cut, my hair looks nice, it's easy to style, and it retains styles better.  As it grows out, it loses shape and is harder to maintain.  I want to cut it, but I'm trying to see what will happen if I don't.


----------



## ekomba (Oct 22, 2007)

hum my reason after years wearing it short i m now a sucker for long hair lollllll


----------



## LynnieB (Oct 22, 2007)

i always took it for granted cause i always had at least bsl, easily.   i'd cut it, trimit, burn it to death, relax it, abuse it, neglect it and it kept growing, sometimes i don't know how  - mindboggling!

my personal challenge was to stop perming (done) but i miss what i had after bcing - i knew i would .  so now i want to grow it all back to the length it was before i started my natural journey (with God's help) - Completing the "circle" so to speak.


----------



## Egyptjones (Oct 22, 2007)

I love long hair because I am a sucker for hair do-dads. For years I was strictly a bob gal but a year ago I found the best short wig EVA so I can go short whenever I want now without the commitment!!

And I love a jaw-dropping ponytail )


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 22, 2007)

Who can deny the gorgeous-ness of long hair


----------



## Starr1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love my hair long and I think it suits me. Plus I love the versatility of long hair: I can wear it up, down, curly, straight, big, sleek- anything I can imagine, I can do.


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 22, 2007)

I love long hair and I've always have.  I'm growing long hair because it looks best on me plus I think it is sexy and feminine.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 22, 2007)

Until now I've never had hair below SL and now that I know it's possible, I wanna have long hair to prove to myself and others that black women can have long and beautiful hair. I'm tired of being a slave to wigs and weaves, I want it to be aaaall mine


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 22, 2007)

I've always wanted long hair. I think i look better with longer hair.


----------



## Mimi22 (Nov 22, 2007)

I had long hair, then BC'd it cuz of a texturiser diaster and now I'm growing it back to its original length, or maybe even past ? 
I think i look better with long hair as opposed to short


----------



## DayStar (Nov 22, 2007)

it makes me feel like a much more feminine woman!


----------



## Blkprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

I already look too much like my brother, I think long hair looks better on me.
I look so much like him that one day my sister in law actually said she wanted to choke me, just because I looked like him she was mad at him for something!!


----------



## Fanscie (Nov 22, 2007)

Ditto! 




silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 22, 2007)

*New look?look:*


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 22, 2007)

My attitude has kind of progressed from just wanting healthy hair (cause it was such a wreck when I started), to realizing it could really be healthy and grow, then it became a challenge, but after being on the board for a while and watching my own hair grow, I realized I really do love long hair!


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 23, 2007)

My biggest goal isn't long hair necessarily but to learn how to keep my hair healthy and happy without having to pay someone else to do it.

Even if I don't make BSL or SL even as long as I've learned and met those goals I think I will be happy.

That's not to say I don't like how I look with long hair because I do.  I'm also really excited to learn how to style my own hair finally.


----------



## jade998 (Nov 23, 2007)

RosesBlack said:


> I'm also really excited to learn how to style my own hair finally.



Me too 

Also because I never knew I could have long hair, I have always been one of those people that would want long hair (I begged my mum at 13 for a weave, she told me categorically NO!!!!) but never guessed i could have it, I still look at my hair with disbelieve every day. Can't wait for BSL.


----------



## skyborn09 (Nov 23, 2007)

For the challenge because people at my job and some of my family members don't beileve that I can grow my hair that long... and I wanna prove them wrong.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 24, 2007)

The challenge! My hair has never been long. It's always been shoulder length so I'm determined to grow it long, past MBL. And I just love long hair!


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 24, 2007)

My reason for growing long hair is because it deviates me from other people, plus  I got tired of having damaged hair. A lot of people that I am around have short hairstyles, wear wigs and weaves, or have damaged hair altogether. I wanted to look different.


----------



## tinkat (Nov 25, 2007)

NOt really a purpose, just want to see how long it can grow. I don't even want it to be too long


----------



## Harmony0221 (Nov 25, 2007)

RosesBlack said:


> My biggest goal isn't long hair necessarily but to learn how to keep my hair healthy and happy without having to pay someone else to do it.
> 
> That's not to say I don't like how I look with long hair because I do.  I'm also really excited to learn how to style my own hair finally.



ITA. I love that I do my own hair and it looks good and not only that it's in good shape. And I like the challenge. When I decided to go natural it taught me patience and to love the NG that I would normally be dying to relax.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Nov 25, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> quote=Swanky;2959397]Why I'm growing my hair long you ask?
> Because I owe it to myself...
> Long hair can be wild and yet sexy all at the same time
> It beckons!
> ...




gurrrrlllthat was beautiful!  It's the "Pheonominal Woman" for LHCF![/QUOTE]

Absolutly!!! Gotta put that in my siggy!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 25, 2007)

hello everyone!! im new here and im sooo glad to be here you have no idea ...well for me im not sure what my goals are length wise at the moment as i am more interested in having healthy hair and also going for what looks the best on me...and im considering doing a bob with bangs when i remove my braids can u tell im confused lol but i love long hair and would love to see how i look with it


----------



## Lioness (Nov 25, 2007)

anky said:


> My reason for growing long hair is because it deviates me from other people, plus  I got tired of having damaged hair. A lot of people that I am around have short hairstyles, wear wigs and weaves, or have damaged hair altogether. I wanted to look different.



*ITA. My sentiments exactly.*


----------



## trini_rican (Nov 25, 2007)

I love long hair.  Didn't realize that until I didn't have it anymore.  It was long but not healthy and shiny -very important. I want healthy happy swinging hair.  Since my coloring disaster I've depended on extensions to get my previous lengths.  Now I'll be back to me, a new improved me.  I love LHCF.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Nov 25, 2007)

I simply like long hair and believe it looks good on me.  I also haven't had waist length hair since I was 13.  Just want to see if I can do it.  Actually, I know I can.


----------



## Hair Iam (Nov 25, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> Let's face it, men LOVE   long hair and even though I'm married, I like the attention I get from men staring at it , knowing they cant touch it or me.


Your naughty... but I so agree


----------



## Hair Iam (Nov 25, 2007)

Swanky said:


> Why I'm growing my hair long you ask?
> Because I owe it to myself...
> Long hair can be wild and yet sexy all at the same time
> It beckons!
> ...




You should frame this ..loving it


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 27, 2007)

I am growing it long because I have had short hair since 2003 not because of damage but because that was my first time going Natural and every since then I have gone back & forth, So this time around I am gonna let it grow on out and enjoy Life and not worry too much about my hair!


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 27, 2007)

For the challenge & b/c I love long, healthy hair.


----------



## ReddTweetyB (Nov 27, 2007)

I have wanted long hair since I was a little girl. Both of my sisters had long hair and I mean long hair (almost waist length). My hair never reached shoulder length as a child. I never understood why my hair was so short compared to my sisters. My oldest sister just started using my Gro-Aut Hair oil this past weekend because her hair has broken off really bad and is severly damaged. I took a before pic of her on Saturday and am anxiously waiting to see her results. My other sister passed away in '96 but I'm sure she is looking down on me saying "You go girl".


----------



## nikkivale (Nov 27, 2007)

I just like the versitility of long hair and the different styles that I can do.  
I love big body curls on long hair and its my fav style.  I got tired of wearing uncomfortable weaves and decided I wanted to acheive it with my own hair


----------



## nikkivale (Nov 27, 2007)

Starr1 said:


> I love my hair long and I think it suits me. Plus I love the versatility of long hair: I can wear it up, down, curly, straight, big, sleek- anything I can imagine, I can do.



Off Topic:  I LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## cat eyes (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree!!! I love that you can style your hair curly, up, down, wavy!!!


----------



## VAIS4LUVAZ (Nov 27, 2007)

ReddTweetyB said:


> I have wanted long hair since I was a little girl. Both of my sisters had long hair and I mean long hair (almost waist length). My hair never reached shoulder length as a child. I never understood why my hair was so short compared to my sisters. My oldest sister just started using my Gro-Aut Hair oil this past weekend because her hair has broken off really bad and is severly damaged. I took a before pic of her on Saturday and am anxiously waiting to see her results. My other sister passed away in '96 but I'm sure she is looking down on me saying "You go girl".



Same with my sisters.  They have extremely long curly/wavy hair while I have a 4b and it isn't nearly as long as theirs. When I was younger, I didn't understood, why my hair was a "different" texture or length.


----------



## *5+5 (Nov 28, 2007)

Honestly, it’s for da boys!!!  The longest my hair has been was SL throughout high school. Since then I have been in bobs, weaves, sew-ins & braids here in there.  I never had a thing for long hair, just noticed how much guys have a fetish for it.  Every time I will get a cut my ex would be like    “*WHY’D U CUT YOUR HAIR”*


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm growing my hair long because I think that long hair is gorgeous!  I also want to see how long mine can grow.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm growing my hair for several reasons.  One, to prove to me and others that black women can have long, beautiful, healthly hair without extentions (not that anything is wrong with extentions).  Second, for the challenge.  I've had long hair before, now that I've had short hair for about 16 years, I want to see how long I can grow it.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 28, 2007)

Why am I growing my hair out? Greed. I just want more hair! 

I think long hair is beautiful and affords me a lot of styling options.


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to have long hair as a child till I messed it all up   Basically, I want to see if I have the discipline to grow and maintain a healthy head of hair.  If I can do this, then the length will come...and I LOVE me some long hair


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 28, 2007)

I trying to grow my hair simply because I have never had hair longer than my the bottom of my neck for all of my life 

So I want to see if my hair can really grow longer than it has ever been. I doubt I will ever have long hair since it has been this short all my life  but maybe it can grow longer, at least to CL.

I would like more but I am severely hopeless about it


----------



## aurora3140 (Nov 28, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I trying to grow my hair simply because I have never had hair longer than my the bottom of my neck for all of my life
> 
> So I want to see if my hair can really grow longer than it has ever been. I doubt I will ever have long hair since it has been this short all my life  but maybe it can grow longer, at least to CL.
> 
> I would like more but I am severely hopeless about it



Aww, don't be so discouraged!  My hair was above my shoulder all my life until HS.  You'll be surprised at the big difference little changes can make.  

I wish you luck on your journey and I'm sure you'll reach your goals !


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 28, 2007)

I just want my bun back....but this time, without the sock....


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 28, 2007)

I just want to be able to stop working out and hide my backfat with my long flowing tresses.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 29, 2007)

aurora3140 said:


> Aww, don't be so discouraged! My hair was above my shoulder all my life until HS. You'll be surprised at the big difference little changes can make.
> 
> I wish you luck on your journey and I'm sure you'll reach your goals !


 
Yeah, I'm doing my co-washes and I am going to layoff the vits; maybe try like couple. I'm tired of popping so many pills only to be inconsistant with them


----------



## DayStar (Nov 29, 2007)

STLCoverGirl said:


> I just want to be able to stop working out and hide my backfat with my long flowing tresses.



shut up


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm growing my hair long because I think it's feminine and beautiful. And because 'm fairly tall I think it would look real nice flowing from my head all the way to the top of my tat.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 18, 2007)

Well now I'm really motivated to achieve great health and lengths because people keep saying that I can't do it. One thing I hate is when people are negative and tell me what I CAN'T do!! So, last night I'm watching "Countdown with Keith Olbermann." Allison Stewart was subbing for Keith and she has the most GORGEOUS hair. I'm guessing that it's a little past bra strap. Well, I was saying that I wanted to growth my hair to *her* length. My friend, who is a white male, looked at me with a blank stare and said, "_your_ hair is not as long as hers!" I replied, "I _*know*_ that! You didn't hear what I said. I stated that my hair comes to here [pointing to my underarm], and I want it to come here [pointing to the bottom of my brastrap]." 

He, still looking at me with that same stupid-*** look and grinning as if to say, _yeah, right...only in your black dreams_...

I just rolled my eyes and gave him the finger!!I said, "you just wait, ****! I'll show you what this black gal can do!"

He said, "how _long_ will it take you?" I said, "I don't care; as long as it's healthy and long."

ETA: Here's Allison Stewart...


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 18, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl your hair is so healthy and beautiful 



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm growing my hair long because I think it's feminine and beautiful. And because 'm fairly tall I think it would look real nice flowing from my head all the way to the top of my tat.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 18, 2007)

I think another reason why I am growing my hair long is too prove to other people and people that I know that Black women can have long hair, dark-skinned Black women can have long hair, and that I can have long hair.

I think sometimes, your friends or family or even people you just know from various things just gets you to you having shorter hair. So to see you have long hair (over a period of time, not because of a weave), it's really interesting to see their expectations of you squashed


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 18, 2007)

It's part of a process for me.  I'm trying to grow in mind, body and soul.  I am not my hair, but it is a part of me.  I want it to grow in addition to everything else.  I want to improve my self-image and look good while doing it, so I can walk across my college graduation just a swingin mah hair!


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 18, 2007)

I've had long hair intermittently thoughout my life.  It would simply grow and I would not take care of it and it would break off horribly.  At this point in my life, I want LONG HEALTHY HAIR!  I love the way I feel with long hair, it truly is my mane! Rrrrrrr


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm growing my hair long because I think long hair is absolutely beautiful.  It's up to the individual to decide how long is long enough for them, but I've just always been a fan of a lot of hair.  I don't care if it's 1a and stick straight or huge, fluffy 4b 'fro; I love hair, and lots of it !


----------



## kbfluff (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm growing my hair out in order to make styling it easier.
I hate making sure every lock is in it's place with my almost APL hair.
I want to be able to blow it out really good and just keep truckin.

I love the texture and feel of my freshly washed hair. I can tell that it wants to be longer...for real.
Also, I think that longer hair will look so stellar on me!


----------



## merieds (Oct 7, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> This is a good question. My original intent was b/c there were a variety of styles I wanted to do that you needed long hair for. Now, I just want healthy hair!


 
I agree.  I began growing out my hair in an attempt to make it thicker and healthier.  The length is an added bonus!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 7, 2008)

I am doing it because I had long hair before and it fit my chubby cheeks and round face better than the layered style I have now. But then I went and lost weight and shorter hair didn't look so bad... now I want to see how being slimmer AND having longer hair looks.

Plus everybody keeps asking me..."what did you do to your hair!" And I'm kind of sick of it....lol... I want my hair back!


----------



## divya (Oct 7, 2008)

My hair has always been long, which looks best on me. But I want it to be healthy and maybe somewhat longer. Love long hair!


----------



## bamachic08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I look so much better with long hair...and not to mention I rock long weaves so it gets expensive.I figured I should just save some money for my kids future and grow it myself.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 7, 2008)

My hair is my greatest accessory, with it I don't even need makeup which is good since I don't know how to even put on makeup, so I don't wear makeup.
I would also like to spread a health message using my hair, and give hope to other black women.


----------



## heyfranz (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a big head and big face and feel i look best with long hair.


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 7, 2008)

I long hair helps to slim my face down adn I need all the help I can get in that regards


----------



## Valerie (Oct 7, 2008)

I never had long hair ever, the only time when my hair grew was when I had a curly perm and it was passed my shoulders and for the challenge.


----------



## 2themax (Oct 7, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair.  Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair.   Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!



I agree and I've wanted long hair since I was 3 years old.  I used to see those Caucasian girls on TV moving & shaking their hair all the time and it made me crazy, cause mine would just sit there stiff, dry and SHORT  My mother used to say that I wanted hair so long that I could sit on it (Don't laugh - she was right!)  I've had hair weaves before, but they didn't do the trick because it wasn't my own hair and deep down inside I knew it!  I just love long hair and it is my biggest goal and challenge to achieve it!  Also, everytime I see an African American person with long hair it gives me pride and encouragement and takes away from the old stereotype that we only have, "nappy" short hair that won't and cannot grow.  I once had a Caucasian friend who told me that Black people just cannot grow long hair for some reason.  I'm out to prove her wrong....so that's it! lol


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> I agree and I've wanted long hair since I was 3 years old.  I used to see those Caucasian girls on TV moving & shaking their hair all the time and it made me crazy, cause mine would just sit there stiff, dry and SHORT  My mother used to say that I wanted hair so long that I could sit on it (Don't laugh - she was right!)  I've had hair weaves before, but they didn't do the trick because it wasn't my own hair and deep down inside I knew it!  I just love long hair and it is my biggest goal and challenge to achieve it!  Also, everytime I see an African American person with long hair it gives me pride and encouragement and takes away from the old stereotype that we only have, "nappy" short hair that won't and cannot grow.  *I once had a Caucasian friend who told me that Black people just cannot grow long hair for some reason.*  I'm out to prove her wrong....so that's it! lol



Everytime I hear people say that, it motivates me even more..


----------



## Isis77 (Oct 7, 2008)

_There was a girl in my class when I was younger who had this pretty, bouncy and glossy pony-tail that sat at the top of her head and touched the back of her neck. Sure she was probably just regular ol' shoulder length but to me, who had neck-length, poofy, stiff hair, it was bangin!!!! She was mixed though and I grew up believing that the only way you could be Black and have loooooong hair was to be mixed. Now that I know the truth, I want MY OWN pretty, bouncy, glossy pony-tail!!! (only mine will go down to my shoulder blades )_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 7, 2008)

Well...i have a big head and...it itself is heavy....so imagine me gettin used to having less weight on it.....that could be dangerous....i'm so used to swinging my hair now....i'd break my neck just swingin my head....lol!!!

But....i'm also doing this bc i remember telling my mom when i was little that i wanted hair all the way down my back and she made me feel like that wouldnt ever happen....even though i've always had thick APL hair. I'm also doing this to camoflauge my little hump in my back from my scoliosis so i can wear more halter tops and tank tops without the dumb questions of whats wrong with my back...UGH!!


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 7, 2008)

I love long hair. It looks great on me. Plus, I feel that it is very feminine, beautiful.


----------



## shortee (Oct 7, 2008)

Im growing my hair long, to prove that I can. I have never really had hair past shoulder length and I know it can grow so I'm ganna try. Also to know that I can make my hair healthy and long with minimal help from a stylist.


----------



## Filmatic (Oct 7, 2008)

As a tennager I cut my BSL hair bc I had found weave and my hair seemed to long for them . My hair hasn't been that long since. 

My mother has had waistlength hair twice and I want to get there also. 

I also have a thing for vintage hairstyles (and clothes, and life) from the 40s and 50s. Most of those hair styles take long hair to look right on my head. And I want them to be my own hair.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to grow my hair long because for the first time in my life I believe I can and this forum has helped me realize that.  Putting away the lies about our terminal length, I am no doubt absolutely sure that my hair is probably waist length, and if that's my terminal length, then hot diggity dawg!  But ear length, neck length, whispy shoulder length, no ma'am... Not any more, don't believe it!  I truly believe my hair can be what I want it to be with the proper education and technique, so I'm just all for it.  But I am a short hair lover, so this is all a challenge.  Every hair cut I see just makes me drool.  People have always told me how pretty I am with long hair.  But with short hair, I've been told how sexy I am.. and tha'ts the difference... Right now, I just wanna be pretty.. I'll find some other ways to be sexy/edgy... haha


----------



## Belle Creole (Oct 8, 2008)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I want to grow my hair long because for the first time in my life I believe I can and this forum has helped me realize that.  Putting away the lies about our terminal length, I am no doubt absolutely sure that my hair is probably waist length, and if that's my terminal length, then hot diggity dawg!  But ear length, neck length, whispy shoulder length, no ma'am... Not any more, don't believe it!  I truly believe my hair can be what I want it to be with the proper education and technique, so I'm just all for it.  But I am a short hair lover, so this is all a challenge.  Every hair cut I see just makes me drool.  People have always told me how pretty I am with long hair.  But with short hair, I've been told how sexy I am.. and tha'ts the difference... Right now, I just wanna be pretty.. I'll find some other ways to be sexy/edgy... haha



You are very pretty my dear sis . I'm growing my hair for "all of the above" I've never allowed my hair to grow past my shoulders. I told a friend that I will be growing my hair down my back and she just had this erplexed sound about her (over the phone) you know the kind, almost like yeah right. I also look great with both short and long hair in different ways I have strong cheek bones. I can't wait. I have 2 really nice short hair wigs, so when I feel like I want short hair I'll be wearing them.


----------



## Mama Cita (Oct 9, 2008)

I love love love long hair and whats more I love love love love _*ME*_ with long hair...I want to grow my natural hair out so long and healthy that whenever people see it they cant believe it..I want to look at it and touch it and be in awe...I'll let you ladies know how that turns out...


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 9, 2008)

Just somethin' to do!  Oh, and it keeps me from going to the barber and bald fading it .


----------



## brucebettye (Oct 9, 2008)

I voted because of the challenge.  I had long hair when I was younger and it was between APL & BSL.  So I want to see if I can retain my length and get back there as an adult.


----------



## Casarela (Oct 9, 2008)

I love long hair and look HELLA HOT  with long hair (any lenght)   but my preference is really looooooong hair


----------



## thebraudgroup (Oct 9, 2008)

It's *only *the challenge for me.  I've had hair from bald to APL, but I've never took the time to care for my hair.  Overall, it was always in "ok" condition, and always grew really fast, but I never cared about the health of the hair itself - just the style.  Now, I want to have APL hair or longer, that's not just long, but healthy.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 10, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> Vanity.


 
In a nutshell! 

I've always had long hair it's moreso about health.


----------



## Encore (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a big head so it just looks better on me!! plus the last time i had APL was before i was relaxed now i know how to take care of my hair better and i would like to see it that long again ...Long hair =


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

The word of God states that a woman's hair is her beauty and I like long hair becasue of this and becasue I just do. It also looks good on me but it also increases my confidence and sex appeal for some reason I think. I like the way it feels when it blows in the wind and brushes softly against my shoulders when I move....uhhhmm, I hope this doesn't make me sound too vain!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Oct 10, 2008)

Because to me, a black woman with gorgeous healthy long hair (whether relaxed or natural) that is HER OWN is so incredibly beautiful.  I love the way I look with long hair, and there's no reason why I can't just grow my own.


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Oct 12, 2008)

My hair was down to my A** when I was a kid until I made the horrible decision to get a perm. Now I'm curious to see IF I can get back there and I think it would look good on me as an adult.


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm growing my hair long because the last short haircut I had, people kept calling me "Sir" "dude" or "son". I didn't think I looked that bad, I rocked it for two years and then I saw pics and didn't know who I was So here I am, shoulder lenght, APL, I'll take it. No more ear lenght for me.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Oct 12, 2008)

I just wanted people to see that you can grow natural hair long without necessarily locking it.


----------



## zanna (Oct 12, 2008)

I love long hair and I look best with long hair.
Zanna


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 12, 2008)

My ex told me he likes women with long hair, so I started to grow my hair long. We broke up - but I was already committed. Now I just want it as long as it can be. I've always had shoulder length or shorter. Now it's on my back and headed toward apl.


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an oval face which is supposedly the best shape because it looks good with hair of any length, but I disagree. I look jacked up with anything shorter than below shoulder length in my opinion. But I also see it as a long-term project, and I love a good challenge. Especially one that ends in long, healthy hair!


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 13, 2008)

Honestly because it's something to do.

Hair is a hobby.
I'm constantly doing weird things to my hair.
My newest challenge is: Long AND Natural.


----------



## tthreat08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I started this thread a year ago....and now my answere is this:

I like being glamorous.  I like to be able to have long full curls that are glamorous.  I ran into a grade school teacher of mine who was ALWAYS on point way back then.  She is now 70 and looks INCREDIBLE.  She has long silver locks (she always wore her hair long), and it looks great on her.  This woman looks GOOD ladies.  She still has her style and her hair just compliments her.  She is glamorous.  I want to be like that when I grow up.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 13, 2008)

To achieve BIGGGG Hurr


----------



## Writer100 (Oct 13, 2008)

I want my natural hair to hang to my butt when I twist it, unstretched.     

I saw a model with butt length natural hair on Oprah when she first started.  At least I think it was Oprah but that was a long, long time ago.  She used to have that hair stylist on all the time, the white guy with the spanish accent.  I think his name was something like Jose Eber.  He had a long ponytail himself.  He was just besides himself with this model because her hair wasn't permed or anything.  At the time I thought she was mixed and blah blah blah.  Since coming to this board I have since found out that you don't have to be mixed to have long healthy hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 13, 2008)

I've wanted long hair since I was a child, I had a lot of hair and it reached mbl. But my mother didn't know how to deal with it so I have many painful hair memories. I now know how to style and groom my hair so I can't wait to reach hip length. 

Long hair is just so feminine and a symbol of womanhood. I don't have to feel self counsous about it, just let it grow. So it's a lifelong dream, I have every confidence that I can grow VERY long hair. Plus, I want to knock down the misconceptions about black hair. There are a lot of them and I can't wait to slam them down!


----------



## srs (Oct 14, 2008)

It's amazing to see hair that you were always told wouldn't or couldn't grow do exactly that.
Black hair is a treasure. Read the black prayer.


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 14, 2008)

for me and my hubby and plus having long hair, thats actually your is hottt


----------



## jerjer29 (Oct 14, 2008)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness



wow that would be A LOT of hair. lol your hair would probably reach to the floor when stretched.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm growing my hair long to challenge myself and hope to show my mother ans sisters that you can have long, healthy, relaxed hair.

Its my hobby and a goal too.


----------



## goldenchica (Oct 14, 2008)

If i were to be perfectly honest, i'm kind of looking forward to exploiting people's ignorance. What do I mean? Well, I'm half-latina, but i don't look like people's idea of a latina because my skin is dark and my hair isn't long or soft (3a 4a mixture, i think). So, when my hair is long, people are more quick to ask me what I'm mixed with, and I like that. Although, it makes me sad that so many black women think you have to be mixed to have long hair. It's not true! All the women on my mom's side from the West Indies have had loong hair and their hair is just as coarse as any african-american woman's (they just used coconut oils all their lives, and bunned everyday for religious reasons...go figure).


----------



## Caramela (Oct 29, 2008)

Besides it being the most feminine thing besides boobs, it also looks best on me.


----------



## Stella B. (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm reclaiming my longer locks from my youth! I need to prove that these memories I have of myself as a child with thick pressed braids hanging down my back was real.Meanwhile, I'm just working on getting my hair healthy first.


----------



## PreciousPearl (Oct 29, 2008)

I love long hair.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Oct 29, 2008)

When I was little, I had MBL hair, but putting chemicals in it damaged it. In my late and early 20s, I had MBL hair again after a transition, but I did not care for my hair during the transition, and went BACK to the chemicals and had to cut back. It's been a back and forth struggle for as long as I can remember, and I just want to have healthy hair 1sts, long hair second. It's btwn APL/BSL right now when stretched, and I'm looking forward to growing it longer just to say I can.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 29, 2008)

Because im in love with long hair, and because I love growing  length,healty,strong hair.


----------



## SoforReal (Oct 29, 2008)

When I had shorter hair I would always admire females with long hair. So one day I decided I would get out of this state of awe and grow my own darn hair long. Plus I just love seeing long hair on a black woman. It always prove stereotypes wrong!


----------



## ladylina (Oct 29, 2008)

I just wanted to try something different. My hair has always grow to about to apl without me even trying, but it wasnt healthy because I always put dye in it or was flat ironning (sp) to death.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 29, 2008)

SoforReal said:


> When I had shorter hair I would always admire females with long hair. So one day I decided I would get out of this state of awe and grow my own darn hair long. Plus I just love seeing long hair on a black woman. It always prove stereotypes wrong!


 

AMEN to that what you said about the STEREOTYPES, because girl people always assume when they see a black chick with long hair "It's Weave" like black women can't have long hair unless its a weave.


----------



## ShantWhite (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm growing my hair long for the compliments I get from my husband.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm growing my hair for a lot of reasons: 

-I'm really curious to see just how LONG my hair can grow! :scratchch 
-I've never had "long" hair (APL or longer) growing up, so I'm itching to prove to myself that I *CAN *have "long hair".  
-I think I look better with longer hair.  When I look at pictures of me with short hair, compared to me with long hair, I always look better (IMO) with LONGER hair.  Long hair seems to suit me more.  Plus, people always tell me that they like my hair down.  When I chopped off my hair back in 2006, I very rarely got compliments on my new "cut".  
-I feel more vibrant, flirty, and feminine with longer hair!   
-I know how much guys (especially BLACK guys  ) looooove "long hair".   
-My mom doesn't think I can grow "long hair", so I'm out to prove her WRONG!
-I want to be able to prove to black women all around that *YES*...even darker-skinned BLACK women can grow their hair long!!    

So, I'm doing it for many reasons.  I am really trying to improve on the thickness and healthiness of my hair however.  The length is great too, but my main goal is getting my hair to the thickness and health level that I want.


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 31, 2008)

I love long hair


----------



## Solitude (Oct 31, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went to see Tyler Perry's movie this weekend, and really admired Tasha's hair (just like everybody else right?).  *I have had a bob in the past and feel it actually suited me well*.  So it made me ask myself, why am I growing my hair out anyway?  For me, I think it's the challenge of seeing how long it can get, as well I like long hair....but I've been know to chop it all off and keep it moving.  What about you?  Why are you growing your hair out?




I think short cuts were cute on me too, but I really want to challenge myself to make this happen & longer hair is so pretty.


----------



## africa (Oct 31, 2008)

Until a few years ago, I bought into the myth that women like me couldn't have long hair.  Since I've learned that's true, I've ben married to the idea of having my long, thick, nappy hair long.


----------



## Hot40 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just want a great poneytail and bun!


----------



## RockCreak (Oct 31, 2008)

​I'm mainly growing my hair out because I've never let it grow out really.  I usually let it grow for so far and then bc back down to a short page boy looking style.  

Also because my dh said that he really loves long hair (not horses or weaves- no offense).  He said that he was waiting for the day to meet someone with real hair....lol  

Basically, it's a challenge for me.​


----------



## gissellr78 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think i look better with longer hair.  plus is easier to pull back in the morning


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to prove to myself and others that I can have long hair since I now know it IS possible.  I also think long hair frames my face better.  However, I no longer want to have to rely on pieces and extensions to achieve the looks that I want.
At the moment, I think I will be satisfied with BSL.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 1, 2008)

I reach my goal as far as gaining my thickness back, from a set back from a former beatician. Im just seeing how much I can grow. So I chose challenge.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 1, 2008)

I think long hair is sexy.  Don't get me wrong, I've seen women with some fierce short cuts and they look hella sexy.  But to me long hair is just more feminine.  Plus, I love it when people (guys) play with my hair.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Nov 1, 2008)

lots of reasons...  i have always loved long hair. when my sister and i were little girls, we would tie bed sheets around our heads and pretend we were the princesses in all the cartoons or movies. it was attractive, it's what got the guy, it's what framed the face, it was her ultimate accessory.

as i grew up i had relaxer after relaxer and bad hair dresser after bad hair dresser. i had to break the cycle, so i tried. i never wore weaves and even went natural for a spell in an attempt to reclaim the health of my hair.  even natural i didn't get where i wanted and went back to relaxed and started wearing weaves.  but i'm tired of all that now.  do the same things, get the same results.  it's time for a change. i think long hair is beautiful and a challenge.  i'm signing up for both.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 10, 2008)

For the challenge, to see how long I can grow my hair. I love short hair (on myself) and have always cut my hair down to nothing at the drop of a hat. So, when I went natural, I promised my husband I wouldn't cut it anymore, and it became a personal challenge to see where I would end up. I've been really fighting the urge to go back to my TWA, though. I've always admired long hair on others and myself, too, so I guess it's just really a mixture of personal reasons.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 10, 2008)

...becuz I love the way it feels on my back,when its bouncing..I also love long ponytails,that swing


----------



## jndurieux (Nov 10, 2008)

I would say the reason I want to grow my hair long, is because of the challenge. I have had long hair in the past...a little past apl and I wanted short hair so I cut it, I'm that type of girl..very scrissor happy...so this will challenge me to see how long I can grow my hair without chopping it off for the next big style.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Nov 10, 2008)

My main focus is growing it thick and healthy.  My hair is an inch or so below APL, but I don't mind hacking it to shoulder length.  I am a firm believer that long hair does not look good on everyone so I think focusing what length/style looks good for you head and face shape is most important.


----------



## delray712000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am growing my hair long because I know for a fact I look prettier and younger with long hair.  I am in my 30's and I feel I look older because of my short hair which is at the bottom of my neck now.  for years I wore long micros down my back because that look suited my face and body.  Then I got tired of buying hair, making folks rich because I wanted long hair.  So I made up in my mind that I was going to grow my hair and stop buying it.

When I thought about how much better I looked with long hair I thought to myself, God did not make everyone on this earth except black people able to have long hair.  So it had to be something I was doing wrong.


----------



## sky035 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to challenge myself to grow my hair longer than it has ever been in my life. I also think that long hair on dark chocolate skin is the business! (and so does my hubby).


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 14, 2008)

I am in love with one hairstyle, its a style I have never been able to wear unless I am wearing braids ... I am growing long hair to wear my hair like this​






Yup when i get enough hair i will wear the messy "librarian" bun everyday .. and because I want a healthy head of hair​ ​


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 12, 2008)

Same with everyone else, I never had hair pass my bra strap.....so I would really love to grow it to my waist and plus......I think long hair is easier to maintain and take care of.....JMO.


----------



## tsturnbu (Dec 12, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> Well, I've never really had longer, healthier hair before...it's pretty much to prove to myself and others that african women can grow long hair.  Plus, I think that I look better w/ long hair.   Also, I wanted my hair long for my college graduation...no weave for me!





me too! i agrees 100%


----------



## anewday (Dec 13, 2008)

_I think another part of it is wanting to break the stereotype that black women can't grow their hair long. I think that if most people didn't think this, I would be comfortable with wearing my real hair short. But I want people to know I'm wearing it short because I like it that way, not because I can't grow it out in the first place.[/quote]_


 totally agree


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 13, 2008)

Long natural hair - can be DONE!!!!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just look better with longer hair.. I have a roundish face, so it's enlongates it... short cuts do not suit me, I've heard it time and time again. And I'm to poor and cheap to be buying hair and getting it installed.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 13, 2008)

because i'm pretty with long hair, and long hair is what i'm used to... the bc really had me out of my comfort zone, i tried the short hair thing, and it didn't make me feel pretty.


----------



## Toy (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never really had long hair and i have always wanted long healthy hair.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Dec 13, 2008)

I don’t remember if I posted here already, but I want it because I never had it...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it and I look better with it.


----------



## NCRapunzel (Dec 14, 2008)

I always loved the funky short do's and I wore them for several years before I tried a weave.  The short cuts looked great on me but the length I got from a weave made people go "wow!"  Anyone can get a weave but I found myself really lusting after long hair of my own when I saw just how long, beautiful and healthy other women were able to make theirs grow.    So, I stepped up to the challenge, too.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't really think there is a reason that I am growing my hair out. Its not that I think I look better with long hair and its a heck of a lot more work with my hair longer. For the most part I'd rather keep my hair a little past SL. APL will be a change for me knowing me I'll chop it off after I reach APL


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 14, 2008)

*I've had long hair all my life, so I'm just used to it.  What I'm not used to is this short curly hair that I'm rockin' now.  But you know what?  I like my hair short now too, so maybe I'm over the whole long hair thing.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... not bloody likely.  I'm going to keep growing it until it doesn't want to grow any more. ***


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just like long hair. Simple-minded reasoning I suppose. ^^;


----------



## Americka (Sep 20, 2009)

I have always wanted to rock a long, healthy ponytail that swings from shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE long hair and my strong facial bone structure needs long hair...!!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am doing this for the challenge,  I have never had hair longer than neck length.  so I use to believe "black hair didn't grow"  Then I found LHCF
so I want to prove not only will black hair grow, but MY BLACK HAIR will grow as well.

I want to be an LHCF Success Story!!!
Then I plan on marketing my magical Onyx Oil and not giving LHCF any Credit a tee hee hee hee


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 20, 2009)

I want long hair because I've never had "real" long hair before.  Also, I would like to prove it to myself and my mom that it can be done!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted "the Challenge" but I also LOVE long hair and think I look better as my hair grows longer. It's never been past SL before, but my mother is almost MBL so I really want to see if I can make it there.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 20, 2009)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


 
I also feel this way plus because of the challenge.


----------



## Harina (Sep 20, 2009)

I had fairly long relaxed hair when I was kid. Now, I'm looking for long natural hair. I want to be able to do nice updos, big messy buns, and wavy bantu knot outs.

Did I already post in here?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always had long hair. After my haircut, I didn't feel right without it. So, I'm just returning to what I know.


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 20, 2009)

1Co 11:15  But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering.

My main reason^^... my husband's adoring stares, the turning of heads, compliments galore, etc are just the side effects of having long healthy hair.


----------



## Lovestyr (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE the look of long healthy beautiful hair.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Sep 20, 2009)

Im growing my hair long bcuz thats how it originally was...and I miss it...I want my bsl back...

And I think as a woman of color it makes u stand out...my hair was always a conversation piece


----------



## Celestial (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked because it is a challenge. I never had long hair before and I would like to have it, and I find long hair very beautiful.


----------



## babyb900 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it looks better for my face. I cut it in high school, and it looks nice, but I know my longer hair would look better. And the fact that my boyfriend keeps complaining that he has never seen my long hair except for in pictures


----------



## angenoir (Sep 20, 2009)

I have always wanted log hair and sadly mine has never gone beyond a healthy SL. So now I want to try and grow it out. I believe I can do it! I have already obtained healthy hair... now just working on the growth and retention aspect.


----------



## MonPetite (Sep 20, 2009)

I want my hair and body to be what it was meant to be. For my hair, that means past-my-bum natural yumminess.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 20, 2009)

There is NOTHING like the feeling of hair down your back- nothing. To me, this is the ultimate symbol of femininity.


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 20, 2009)

When I started I wanted my hair to be healthy and long. And once I realized that I could grow my hair long I wanted to see how long I could get it. I had a lot of sceptics that would say "oh your hair won't get longer than you shoulders". Then it became more to prove people wrong. And now I want to hit my target length which is MBL and after that i've been considering transtioning to natural.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 20, 2009)

because long hair suits me best... I've never really had "short" hair.. and that one time it was cut short due to breakage after i went away to college my freshman year. I was depressed. I love long hair and the feeling of having it down my back.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Sep 20, 2009)

I:heart2::heart2:long hair!


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like long hair but have never known how to achieve or maintain it until now. Thanks to LHCF, I’m finally armed with a wealth of knowledge, fantastic products, salon equipment and techniques that will ensure I’m able to nurture my hair to its full potential.


----------



## Taina (Sep 20, 2009)

Cause curly hair looks better in long hair


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Sep 20, 2009)

I love long hair. I feel as though an average looking woman can  look  sooooooooooo much better with long, healthy,pretty hair.


----------



## tocktick (Sep 20, 2009)

* More styling option
* I look better with bigger hair
* I like big hair

And the very last reason is the challenge (i.e - the longest my hair ever got prior to going natural was SL).


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2009)

The longest my hair has ever been (pre-LHCF) is maybe an inch or so longer than the length in my avatar pic.  I just want to see if I can really grow it healthy and long.  I've loved long hair all my life and admired it on other women as well.

Now it's MY turn!


----------



## ellehair (Sep 20, 2009)

I definately always admired women with long hair, hense the name of my blog, lol  I just would love to have long hair and since I never thought it possible for myself, I am so happy to be on this journey..


----------



## winnettag (Sep 20, 2009)

I've wanted long hair for as long as I can remember.

I think it has a lot to do with seeing long hair in all the Disney movies I watched as a child.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 20, 2009)

Because I think it looks pretty and I want to see how long my natural hair will grow. My dream length would be hip length straightened.....gotta long way to go for that lol

oh and there are more styling options ..kinda tired of the twa now that summer is over..I think it's time for braids.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 20, 2009)

ignore double post


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always had long hair. It wasn't until I permed my hair did I start to encounter problems with severe breakage, damage and scalp irritation. After I transitioned, now I'm going back to what I know. But also when my hair is longer I play with it less, I tend to just pin it up because I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

I want long hair because it makes me look better and I love longer hair--I feel like short hair takes more maintenance and it has never been flattering for me.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lots of reasons. DH's hair is waist length and I hate being out done, its never been long, I needed a change and can't afford another tattoo, and its an interesting hobby ( I get to be scientific).


----------



## fyb87 (Sep 21, 2009)

None of the choices fit, so I didn't vote.  I keep long hair because I am lazy.  Not because I love it or find it a challenge or anything.  Just out of pure laziness.  Twice in my life I had short hair (chin length bob) and I LOVED that style and it looked fabulous on me LOL!  However, I had to actually get up and style it everyday.  I couldn't slap it in a ponytail and being that I work out everyday not being able to put it up in a ponytail was aggravating.

I will say that now that I don't wear my hair straight anymore I like it better.  If I was rich and had a stylist to do my hair everyday I would for sure have SHORT hair and NOT long hair.  Then I would just buy wigs for the times I've want to wear long hair!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 21, 2009)

I chose challenge beause I have never had hair longer than grazing SL and also my hair has not been past ear length in over 10-12yrs. I wanted to challenge my self to grow longer healthy hair since I could not get that with my ex- beautician of 7yrs


----------



## Hersheygurl (Sep 21, 2009)

I think healthy hair is beautiful in all lengths, but for me personally, I want it LONG! I have recently returned to bellydancing, and think for the art long hair compliments the outfits, movements, and look I am going for, so I choose to grow....

I also feel sexier with my hair longer, and like I don't have as many " bad hair days". When my hair was short and cut in a style, I had to keep it up or curled, or it looked a mess, but with long hair, I can just slick and bun and look polished quickly.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have not had long hair since 2007! It was BSL. I miss is sooo much...
It has never been this long in the front though. I am looking forward to having long hair all around.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't had long hair since I was about 10.  I'm 28 and the longest my hair has gotten to has been collar bone length.  It didn't occur to me that maybe I wasn't taking care of my hair or it was the relaxers so I hope transitioning from relaxers to natural and learning how to properly taking care of my hair will finally allow my hair to grow past the collar bone.  My goal length is BSL.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 22, 2009)

the reason why i'm growing my hair is because growing up i always wanted it but never had it. My hair has NEVER grown past CBL, everyone else in my family (when i say family i mean my mom, grandmother,sisters, aunts and cousins!!) had or has APL or longer hair. I always felt like the black sheep. Since joining LHCF i now know that my hair can grow. I'm at my longest which is SL and my dream is to be a healthy full MBL


----------



## Arian (Sep 22, 2009)

I just want to get back to the length I had in the 8th grade....wow, that was some hair...

Now, I will probably cut it off again when I hit my 60s because short, all-white hair is going to be great!


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Sep 22, 2009)

growinstrong said:


> Let's face it, men LOVE   long hair and even though I'm married, I like the attention I get from men staring at it , knowing they cant touch it or me.


That's cute and I agree.. headed to take my MSM


----------



## chebaby (Sep 22, 2009)

i cant wait to grow by hair out nig and sexy. i think long thick BIG hair is beautiful.


----------



## JenBenCal (Sep 22, 2009)

It's so strange because, for a long time, I thought I wouldn't look right with long hair. I just kept cutting shorter and shorter, (after reciving a lopsided cut from a stylist who didn't know what she was doing) and I had resigned to myself that I could never grow my hair out long. I had that "black hair won't grow" thing going on mentally. However, I want to grow my hair out because I haven't had long LONG hair since I was in kindergarden! Can't wait to see how things change


----------



## Avan207 (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually, longer hair is easier to manage for me. other than the wash/dc stuff the styling is easy. My DD has MBL hair and I keep her looking fly.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to date this guy who would say your hair can't grow long, because of genetics.. Now, my husband always says..if you leave your hair alone and stop messing with it it will grow long, everytime he's sees me washing my hair, he says..it's really getting long..I love that I married him!


----------



## Misshairdiva (Sep 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by growinstrong  
Let's face it, men LOVE  long hair and even though I'm married, I like the attention I get from men staring at it , knowing they cant touch it or me
*I agree 100%!!!!!*


----------



## hiphoprocker (Sep 23, 2009)

i voted the challenge because i want to show the world that these black girls can do it too!! i heart heart heart long hair, but if it was just about that, i could get a weave anytime lol


----------



## PaleoChick (Sep 23, 2009)

For me. Period. Not a dude. Not dudes. Not for a challenge. Not due to Scripture. Not due to society. For me.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 23, 2009)

It's only for the challenge. I know I've said this before, but if not for this board, I would have cut my hair years ago!


----------



## Ivey14 (Sep 23, 2009)

I never had a problem with growing my hair, but before I lost my hair after relaxing it myself, the last length I was at was MBL. If it wasn't for that incident, who knows where I'd be now!! I just NEVER had waist length hair before and would like to see if I can make it there.


----------



## dragongirlmk09 (Sep 23, 2009)

i want to grow out my hair long because in high school i had BSL hair and for some reason i cut it  now i want to grow out my hair again because i love it when my hair is long and i like when i have it down men stare at it like they are in love and they have never seen hair that long on a black women.


----------



## Odd One (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont remember ever having healthy hair in my whole life.

Ever since I was a little girl I wanted to have long flowing hair...never did 

I used to get laughed at because my hair would stick up straight 

Then I started to hide under extensions (weaves mostly and braids) for YEARS !

On feb. 09, after several months of lurking, I decided that I can do it too !

On feb 09 I took down my last install, decided to *NEVER* look back at hair extension *AGAIN*. Only thing I accept are yarn braids...because its yarn, not hair (never having fake hair on my head is my own personal/emotional battle)

Thanks to lhcf, this is the longest/most healthy my hair has ever been! And I keep on working hard so that my hair can finally reach its maximum potential !


----------



## baddison (Sep 25, 2009)

I am challenging myself to grow BSL hair.  Right now, at this present time of being within an inch or so of APL...this is the longest my hair has ever been in my life.  I was a regular salon goer.  I let my stylist do EVERYTHING for me, so I had no clue how to maintain and take care of my very own hair.  It was a blessed day the day I found LHCF.  I want healthy BSL hair, and am willing to work hard until I get there.  Once there, I think I will enjoy the fruits of my labor for a bit....but only a short bit.  Then its back to everything I've leard here on maintain and retaining length.


----------



## nysister (Sep 25, 2009)

My husband asked me too. I'm not overly fond of it, but the challenge is interesting. We'll see how long it takes me to cut it when I get there.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with all the ladies.  I am a newbie to the healthy hair care journey.  I never been past shoulder length hair, and I was always one of those people who thought my hair just can't grow.  So I am challenging myself!  HHG Ladies! Oh, I am also transitioning, so any tips you can give me will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Sep 25, 2009)

Our hair is our glory, plus I like the way it looks and I like the versatility of it...I mean I could weave it but...if I can grow it I will try and it looks nice on me I think. So for me I mainly picked because I love long hair but I'm doing it for the challenge, the proof, the confidence boost that I can stick to something. Being natural with long hair is like a double whammy challenge. I think it makes us as women look realy nice and I can do a lot with my hair long. I want my before chemical hair back. I want my health. It's a declaration that I refuse to just be what people think and run down those products lines who "target" us and not work just for us....that's my reasoning.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Sep 25, 2009)

Taleah2009 said:


> I agree with all the ladies. I am a newbie to the healthy hair care journey. I never been past shoulder length hair, and I was always one of those people who thought my hair just can't grow. So I am challenging myself! HHG Ladies! Oh, I am also transitioning, so any tips you can give me will be greatly appreciated!


 

Ooh! Cool well first you should check out the transitioners thread on here and the newbie thread....they are more than likely in the sticky threads- you know the topics that never bump down and are ALWAYS on the top few lines before all the other threads. That would be a great place to learn all the different abbreviations used here and the variant hair care styles and techniques available. It will give you a nice base to make surfing the site easier. HTH!!


----------



## SEMO (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always wanted long hair.  Before going natural I wanted MBL hair because I wanted to see if my hair could get to that length.  I also thought I looked better with longer hair.  I'm natural now, and my hair is actually past MBL when straightened.  

I continue to grow my hair b/c now I want to reach a certain goal when my hair is curly.  I'm aiming for collar bone length (w/ maximum shrinkage). Currently w/ max. shrinkage my hair is still shoulder length or above.

Now, I think would look better with collar bone length curly hair versus MBL straight hair.  So my hair journey continues.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Sep 25, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> I dont remember ever having healthy hair in my whole life.
> 
> Ever since I was a little girl I wanted to have long flowing hair...never did
> 
> ...


 
Great job! keep it up!


----------



## Jewell (Sep 25, 2009)

I LOVE LONG HAIR!  It looks best on me (and I've cut my hair uber short before, so I can compare), and I just enjoy the versatility of long hair.  I couldn't do a ponytail with my short hair cut, and one of my fave styles is a single long braid (like many ladies from India wear).  Couldn't do that.  I want to continue growing my hair to see its maximum potential shine through.  I've gotten to MBL then cut, so I want to grow much longer this time!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2009)

I love long hair, on others and on myself. 
I love the way long hair looks on me better than short hair. 
It's more versatile than short hair, and the longer it gets the less I have to wear weaves to do beautiful updo's.  I like that I don't have to wear weaves for length/thickness just for protection or style change, wanting long natural hair and wanting to have longer hair than I ever had before was what made me want  to grow my own long hair.


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 25, 2009)

I never really wanted to grow my hair long. I had no problem cutting it because it's hair - it will grow back. So at APL this is the longest my hair has been. It's only this length because after my son was born two years ago I stopped going to the salon (I've never been a consistent salon goer anyway) and didn't cut my hair. Of course I suffered from breakage and didn't retain the length I should have. Anyway, I found LHCF and decided to transition. My husband does not like short hair, so I want to grow my hair to a length that will allow my natural hair and straightened hair to be a length that he and I can both enjoy.


----------



## delray712000 (Sep 25, 2009)

because i know that i look really pretty with long hair.  one day i just took the weave out and decided that i was tired of buying my long hair and decided to grow it.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Sep 27, 2009)

hairIAM said:


> I admired Tasha's hair also.  It looked so healthy and that jet black color was pretty.  I loved the layers.  I guess I wasn't the only one critiquing hair during the movie.  Why couldn't they do more to Pat's hair (Janet Jackson)



Tasha's hair looked like a really cute wig.  Yall know you could rock one of those any day and keep your long hair.


----------



## JMH1908 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the challenge!! Because my hair has always been long except for all the times I got bored and tired of it, I would cut it off . Especially when I would see a cute short hairstyle and get the urge..but I've been good for the past two years since my twa and now its shoulder length so we shall see what the future holds...I'm tryin


----------



## Twix (Sep 28, 2009)

Because I want to have long hair at my wedding - naturally long hair that's actually mine. I don't want to feel like I'm someone that I'm not with a weave, extensions, what have you on "my special day". Granted, I love my wigs )!) but I just don't want it on _that_ day... If this all makes sense.


----------



## Daughter (Sep 28, 2009)

for me it's because I find longer hair easier to manage. I'd grown tired of having to maintain short hair by going to get it cut every so often. When it's beyond a certain length, I can just throw my hair into a puff/ponytail and call it a day.


----------



## Summer79 (Sep 28, 2009)

I love long hair.  It's so much easier to take care of.  The longer it gets the less you have to do.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2009)

I have never had hair past my collar bone before so I just wanna see how long I could grow!  Plus I want to dispell the myth that black women cant grow hair unless they are mixed (which I am not).


----------



## my-my (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm just letting it grow out to see how long it will get. I was happy with my hair when it was short and I'm happy with it at its current length. I'm eventually going to set another length goal and see if I can reach it, and continue on.


----------



## Truth (Oct 3, 2009)

I think for me it's a combination of the first 3.. more so I look better with long hair then shorter hair IMO..( I dont really have the head for short hair!)..black women with long hair that is actually THEIRS....I just find THAT sooo sexy...


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love long hair, and I am on a personal quest to prove to my friends/ family that AA hair can grow to great lengths even if you don't have that "good hair" as the outsiders call it.. lol


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 5, 2009)

For me, I am just letting my hair do it's thing, and it is, growing, growing, and growing, where it stops, no one knows. ;0)


----------



## aprilbiz (Oct 6, 2009)

I love short cuts, but my head is too big for them.  I only look good in longer hairstyles.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 9, 2009)

i luvvvvvvvvvvv long hair..and the hubby too. **blush**


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 11, 2009)

bump bump

i like this post


----------



## Janet' (Jul 11, 2010)

Because I love long hair and I think that I look best with long hair as well!


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 11, 2010)

the challenge of it. will a be patient and consistent enough to allow my hair to grow WL?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Because I love long hair, I had long hair as a child and it looked great on me then, and I want to wear those lovely bun styles I find on the internet.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 11, 2010)

I too think I look best with it long.  I now realize that for me it's easier to do my "me" time on shampoo days (fewer sections to put my hair in). It's easier for me to come up with a quick style when short on time and on the run.  I can get a gorgeous twistout with fewer twists and speaking of twists, with longer hair I only put in a few, which makes my style time considerably less than when creating twists on my shorter do.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 11, 2010)

Short hair is my first love. I've been cutting my hair since my early teens.. I've had every short style possible. I've never let my hair grow past a chin length bob. I still LOVE short hair but now that I'm natural and getting a bit older I want a different look. Short hair looks great on me but I'm sure that longer hair will look just as good. I'm interested in seeing what my hair will look like once it gets shoulder length and beyond.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 11, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> Let's face it, men LOVE  long hair and even though I'm married, I like the attention I get from men staring at it , knowing they cant touch it or me.


 
Okay, how about I wanted to say this, but didn't know if it would be okay to say.  My DH loves my hair long.  Whenever I would wear my hair out/down he would keep his eyes out for "others" when we go out.  Thanks for being brave enough to post this.


----------



## e.lauren (Jul 11, 2010)

I personally love big hair and the longer the bigger !! I just have a dream of walking down the street with the wind slapping everyone with my curls lol. I love big hair


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jul 15, 2010)

I know someone may read this and think "This girl is crazy :crazy:"...

But I'm growing my hair for my wedding...but I'm not even in a relationship  


 I'm a random fool...I know


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I know someone may read this and think "This girl is crazy :crazy:"...
> 
> But I'm growing my hair for my wedding...but I'm not even in a relationship
> 
> ...


 

That's not crazy. There's a whole thread on growing hair for a wedding lol.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jul 15, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I know someone may read this and think "This girl is crazy :crazy:"...
> 
> But I'm growing my hair for my wedding...but I'm not even in a relationship
> 
> ...


 

Not crazy at all..I know women who have bought the dress and they don't even have a BF...get into that...LOL

But I am growing my hair long cause I can and it has never been past shoulder length (outside of a weave). I want to know what that looks like on me. 

~S~


----------



## Uniquely Blessed (Jul 15, 2010)

silvergirl said:


> because waist length unstretched natural hair would be hotness


 
My thought EXACTLY!!!!
I wanna do the Diana Ross 'natural bush to the waist thingy' before I die


----------



## dafnie (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the *challenge*. I barely know anyone in my hometown with hair past APL. Most people have chewed up SL length hair. I want to be that one who doesn't fit in with that _normal population_ and of course, help the rest of my friends & family achieve their long hair dreams too. Right now they're looking at me like I'm crazy because of my techniques but one day they'll be begging for tips, mwahahaha!!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jul 15, 2010)

Initially my Husband asked me to let my hair grow.  I have always set &/or follow trends with my hair.  The more I grew it, the more I loved take care of my hair.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jul 15, 2010)

honestly, initially it was for my husband. but now I want to see if I can grow a healthy head of hair below my shoulders. i have never had long hair. it always seems to break once it reaches my shoulders. 

maybe i just get too excited once it reaches my shoulders and comb it all out 

help me ladies! LOL


----------



## greight (Jul 15, 2010)

I need long hair because I have fine hair and at my length, it doesn't have enough oomph... Most importantly, I can't do a lot of styles since they end up looking trifling and wimpy.

I don't think I'll flat iron and swing it around when I get to BSL/MBL. I love the idea of it, but man am I lazy . Just the mere thought of me doing all of that work for straight hair makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Minty (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to see how long it will grow if I put in a little more effort at caring for it.


----------



## Imani (Aug 3, 2010)

A family member of mine told her 6 year old daughter (who wants long hair) that everyone just doesn't have the type of hair that can grow long. 

Another family has also mentioned on several occassions that we just don't have that "good" hair that grows long. 

Now, I do understand that genetics can play a role in terminal length and that for some people its going to be MUCH harder to acheive than others, but I think everyone can at least get to BSL if they really try hard enough. 

That said, the main reason is to prove my family wrong and especially to show that little girl that anyone can grow their hair long if they want to. 

Also, have never had long hair before, just want to see how it looks on me and have the option to pull my hair back in a ponytail or bun.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 3, 2010)

I love long hair. I really love how it feels when I wash it.  The way I see it, the longer it gets, the more I have to touch.


----------



## pureebony (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I love Long hair, i have always wanted it, i have alwas had short hair and when i did get it a bit long i was thats it i want hip bone length hair, and i will get there- someday!!?!?!?!


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Aug 4, 2010)

I've always been obsessed with having long hair but I didnt think I could ever achieve the length I wanted.

Now that I've learned how to take care of my hair and it's the longest it's ever been in my life, I cant stop wont stop *crip walks*


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 4, 2010)

I've always wanted long hair as far back as I could remember, I was made to have long hair.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the look of long hair and I like taking care of it.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> That's not crazy. There's a whole thread on growing hair for a wedding lol.


 

There is a thread for wedding!?


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 4, 2010)

I couldn't pick two...but I not only love long hair, and the things you can do with it..but I also prefer the way it looks on me as opposed to short.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 4, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Short hair is my first love. I've been cutting my hair since my early teens.. I've had every short style possible. I've never let my hair grow past a chin length bob. I still LOVE short hair but now that I'm natural and getting a bit older I want a different look. Short hair looks great on me but I'm sure that longer hair will look just as good. I'm interested in seeing what my hair will look like once it gets shoulder length and beyond.


 
THIS! We share the same sentiments! I cannot lie, I LOVE a fly short cut. I just didn't like the process of relaxing often and I couldn't afford to be in the shops so much.  I am very interested to see how long I can grow my hair and only hope it looks really good on me.


----------



## Mische (May 28, 2011)

I've always found long hair to be really feminine and beautiful. Now I know I can achieve the great lengths I've always admired on others. I also love the versatility of long hair.


----------



## SpicyPisces (May 28, 2011)

I'm growing it long because I've always wanted long hair. I've never had super long hair so I wanted to at least see if I could achieve it without weaves. I also think long healthy hair is beautiful.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (May 28, 2011)

B/C
-Always wanted it and thought I could never have it
-It's pretty
-Styling options
-Prove type 4 hair can grow
-Men love it


----------



## liloneonpc (May 28, 2011)

I always love long hair, never had long hair. I have always had thick hair. I have thick 4b hair and would love to have long, thick hair. I did not realize 4b ladies could have long hair until this board. To be honest; I do not remember how I found this board; I know it had to have been through a search. I had a problem with a relaxer; got braids and stumble on to LHCF and decided to wear braids so  my hair would get healthy and grow. Apologize for the long story.


----------



## D.N.A. (May 28, 2011)

'Cause I can. =)

And because I just love the look of natural hair and want to see more and more of it on my head. But, I get a lot of shrinkage which isn't inherently a bad thing but I like having a bit of length. So when my hair gets longer, I wont have to wait for second day - third day hair to see some length.


----------



## Softerlove (May 28, 2011)

To prove to myself I can.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Embyra (May 28, 2011)

Why are you growing your hair long?

so i can wear a bun.. take it down slowly...and shake it in peoples faces similar to the adverts


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 28, 2011)

Because I have fine hair and short hair doesn't flatter me as much.  The longer it grows, the more it thickens up  I want to prove that I can, and I don't want to wear anything false on my wedding day ( other than eyelashes bc I can't do anything about that ) I can do more with long hair and I have an extremely exotic look the longer my natural hair gets.  I love playing with it and as a cosmetologist, I cannot for the life of me, feel confident informing someone how to grow their hair to great lengths if I myself cannot do it with my own....


----------

